# Rogers showing up in iPhone's network!!



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

No, this is not one of those dumb rumour threads, but a strange happening that I had to report. 

Today I went to buy an iPhone case from a fellow ehmac-er. We started showing off our phones to each other (group hug!) and he (I'll leave it up to him if he wants to identify himself) showed me the craziest thing!

In his iPhone's settings, under "wifi" and above "usage" he had "networks" (I don't have such a category on mine) and under a submenu, guess what shows up!!!?? 

"Rogers" (!!)

I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself. WTF! we were both wondering. 

He's in Mississauga and bought his iphone in Buffalo, just like me!

Let the conspiracies begin. :baby: :clap:


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

i think this is just a roaming thing - it would happen to any phone that is in range.
just like my blackberry switches to an american provider as i hit the border.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

depmode101 said:


> i think this is just a roaming thing - it would happen to any phone that is in range.


Agreed. I don't think that Rogers network appearing on the iPhone can be pegged as something unusually special.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The thread does beg the question: why aren't wireless networks showing up on imachungry's iPhone?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

not to add flame to the fire.... which of course this will... but this afternoon I noticed something very odd on my iPhone. Usually where it's supposed to say AT&T, my iphone had blank dashes like this ____ 

But today, it actually said 'no service'

What this means... no idea.... but let the speculation fun begin (or continue!)


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Mine has done that a number of times....I was hoping that it meant I could roam (my prepaid month expires on Monday and I have a few bucks left) but the signal has never gone above "____"


----------



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello, imachungry is speaking about me ... sold him an iPhone case today and showed him there "Carrier" tab in the settings ... the "Carrier" tab only appears after the iPhone is on for more than an hour, if I turn off the iPhone and turn it back on again the "Carrier" tab is not there. When clicking on the "Carrier" tab, "Rogers" and "Automatic" appear but they are grayed out *cannot select either one*. Out of curiosity, with the iPhone on and the "Carrier" tab showing, I took the AT&T sim out and put the Rogers one in to see what would happen and if I could select Rogers within the "Carrier" tab but it did not work. Cheers!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

mkurtes said:


> Hello, imachungry is speaking about me ... sold him an iPhone case today...


And I love my new case! Thanks to mkurtes and nice to meet a fellow iPhone maniac!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

HowEver said:


> The thread does beg the question: why aren't wireless networks showing up on imachungry's iPhone?


Yea, exactly :heybaby:


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

Good day mkurtes,
Can you tell me how you are able to keep the iphone on for over one hour. 
I have tryed but it goes of after a short time. 
Or am i not getting something
thanks


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Tom Thomas said:


> Good day mkurtes,
> Can you tell me how you are able to keep the iphone on for over one hour.
> I have tryed but it goes of after a short time.
> Or am i not getting something
> thanks



Press the power button and turn it on? Or does you battery not even last 1hr?


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

UnleashedLive said:


> Press the power button and turn it on? Or does you battery not even last 1hr?


Huh? My battery lasts about 4 days, more or less. :clap:


----------



## Tom Thomas (Feb 7, 2005)

UnleashedLive said:


> Press the power button and turn it on? Or does you battery not even last 1hr?


Yes my battery last much more than 4 hours, infact it last almost 5 hours watching movies i have installed on it.And about a week other wize.
i wanted to find out how long my battery last ,
but when i put the iphone on, infact it has be on ever since i bought it,
But the screen goes off, so i don't understand what you mean by on.
it is on only it is in sleep mode or something.
when you say on, do you mean the screen is on ?
please elaborate
The only way the screen will stay completely on is if i am watching a movie,
but i have tried that and the network does not show up as you are saying
thanks


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.iphonematters.com/article/the_iphone_canada_report/#When:12:30:00Z


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

This is interesting 

http://www.electronista.com/articles/07/08/07/international.iphone.seen/


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

The "Rogers" identifier appearing is simply a function of your network selection. It's the same feature that most cell phones have buried in their advanced preferences, allowing you to select the network provider you would like to use. If you're in the U.S. with a working iPhone, it will say either "AT&T" or "Automatic" and if you're near enough to the border to pick up both networks, you'll see both AT&T, Rogers, and "Automatic" listed as entries. The bottom line is that it simply allows you to select your preferred network in areas where there is coverage by more than one.

The reason it doesn't likely appear on imachungry's phone (or mine, for that matter), is that the GoPhone-activated SIM cards do not provide any roaming capabilities or access to Rogers' network at all. Likewise, a hacktivated iPhone will have a SIM that hasn't yet been authorized to talk to _any_ network.

The GoPhone SIM card itself is provisioned to ignore service from any network other than AT&T's. My iPhone _does_ show a similar display (with "AT&T" and "Automatic") when I'm in the U.S., or close enough to the border to get AT&T service, but it will never show "Rogers" because the SIM card is not authorized to communicate with the Rogers network.

In fact, I took my AT&T SIM card and put it in my E90 at one point, and actually got a message that indicated outright that no authorized GSM/GPRS networks were found. The same SIM works just fine in the E90 on AT&T's network, however.

The four dashes that sometimes appear are just stray GSM signals with the phone trying to lock on to a tower. In this case, it's picking up a very weak signal, so it knows it's got _something_, but it doesn't have enough data to lock on to the network or get an identifier. As soon as it gets a strong enough signal to realize that it's dealing with a non-AT&T tower, it reverts back to "No Service" if you're on a GoPhone plan, for the reasons already mentioned.


----------

